# Need some advice, a beginner to marine aquatics.



## JJ77 (Sep 1, 2011)

How is everyone doing today? This is my first post and I hope I do not break any rules. 

First thing first, I am a beginner to marine aquariums, I don't even have one yet. However, I am a freshwater hobbiest. I know they are totally different but I wanted to let everyone know I am avid about maintaining a well rounded aquarium.

Second, I know there are many types of set-ups regarding a marine aquarium. The one I want to do is just a simple live rock/ live sand/ fish set up, consisting of easy to take care of hardy fish. 


I have a 30-35g tall bowfront aquarium. I know I will have to get fish that are capable for my smaller tank size (which is fine). So invertebrates, shrimp, clowns, firefish, etc are fine for the size. What my goal is to just have 3-5 fish, 2 shrimp/crab, and some type of smaller soft coral (for look purposes).

For now, I just want to post the equipment I tend to use and question about the equipment. For more in detail things as adding saltwater, ammonia/nitrates, bacteria, I can look up on this forum or other type of search. 

Okay, equipment wise, I was looking into...

Fluval E Electronic Heater (200w)
AquaClear 70 Power Filter 
Hydor Koralia Evolution 750 Aquarium Circulation Pump, 750 gph
Coralife Super Skimmer 65

Okay, questions for the equipment... 

1) For the aquaclear 70, there are multiple types of media you can put in there for saltwater set ups, what is the best set up to have in? I read having just carbon pad is the best just for clear water/ killing bacteria.

2) I heard for my tank size that a protein skimmer is optional, would it be safe just to get one anyway so it can limit the algae/ammonia outbreaks?

3) Is a water rotation pump necessary with a protein skimmer? Would the protein skimmer have a hard time picking up things if the water is constantly flowing?


Okay for the marine community, what fish are beautiful specimens and are hardy fish besides clown fish and firefish that I can have in my 30-35g tank? Thank you for the views and the future reponses!


----------



## Reefing Madness (Jun 26, 2011)

JJ77 said:


> How is everyone doing today? This is my first post and I hope I do not break any rules.
> 
> First thing first, I am a beginner to marine aquariums, I don't even have one yet. However, I am a freshwater hobbiest. I know they are totally different but I wanted to let everyone know I am avid about maintaining a well rounded aquarium.
> 
> ...


Beginner Fish: Tropical Fish for Beginners in Saltwater Aquariums
Nano Fish
Basslets for Sale: Basslet Species including the Royal Gramma Basslet
Cardinalfish
Dartfish
Jawfish
Hawkfish


----------



## JJ77 (Sep 1, 2011)

Reefing Madness said:


> Beginner Fish: Tropical Fish for Beginners in Saltwater Aquariums
> Nano Fish
> Basslets for Sale: Basslet Species including the Royal Gramma Basslet
> Cardinalfish
> ...


Thank you for the help! Also, for the links.


----------



## JJ77 (Sep 1, 2011)

Also, I forgot to mention lights.

I know if I am doing a live rock / fish combo a regular florescent light is needed. However if I want to do hard corals and reef system I will definitely need a 'coral' type light correct? 

I have a question, 

If I wanted to have mainly just live rock, fish, and maybe 1-3 corals for the fish. Not necessarily big ones but more soft, smaller ones, do I still need to buy an expensive light combo?


Also, for live rock, do live rock grow 'plants' or 'coral' per say over time?


----------



## philb (Sep 10, 2011)

*Brown Algee*

Any one got any goods ideas to help remove brown algee.
The bottom of my tank looks like a rusty scrap yard and I just don't know what to do.
All the water parameters are good apart from Phosphate which I am sure is the cause but how do I fix the issue?


----------



## Reefing Madness (Jun 26, 2011)

philb said:


> Any one got any goods ideas to help remove brown algee.
> The bottom of my tank looks like a rusty scrap yard and I just don't know what to do.
> All the water parameters are good apart from Phosphate which I am sure is the cause but how do I fix the issue?


 phosphate remover aquarium: compare prices and read reviews - Bing Shopping
diatom: Definition from Answers.com
How long has the tank been set up? Brown looking algae is usually a sign of Diatoms.


----------



## philb (Sep 10, 2011)

Had the tank set up since May so just into the 5th month.
I think it is diatoms for sure but I just don't know how to get rid of them.
Have increased the flow in the tank with another power head and tried to vacum the bottom.
Have also changed the light timmers so as to have then running for around 9 hrs a day instead of 12.
I have LEDs one end and fluro's the other and the Fluro end is no where near as bad.
Have a refugum set up but not much is growing in that and also a octopus 200 skimmer which colloects all sorts of sh--.
wate3r change is difficult at this time as I use water from the local boat ramp and the weather here has been windy and wet for about two weeks otherwise I would have done a water change weekly.

Will the diatoms die of naturally as the tank matures or will this be an ongoing issue unless I make changes?

Any help would be greatly appreciated.

Cheers
Phil


----------



## Reefing Madness (Jun 26, 2011)

Yes, diatoms usually take care of themselves.


----------



## philb (Sep 10, 2011)

Thanks for the advise.
Will post some images in the next hour, maybe you could take a quick look to confirm that they are diatoms.

Cheers
Phil


----------



## Reefing Madness (Jun 26, 2011)

philb said:


> Thanks for the advise.
> Will post some images in the next hour, maybe you could take a quick look to confirm that they are diatoms.
> 
> Cheers
> Phil


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Reefing Madness (Jun 26, 2011)

Anything like either picture here?


----------

